# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  config pc avec word 2007 et Powerpoint 2010

## bendesarts

Bonjour,

Je viens de finir ma thse sous word 2007. Par contre, je vais encore avoir besoin de la modifier. Aussi, je prfre rester sous word 2007 et attendre enocre un peu pour passer  word 2010 car j'utilise pas mal de logiciels qui viennent se greffer sur word 2007 comme Endnote (pour la biblio), mathtype (pour les quations), Antidoe (pour la correction orthographique) et qui ne sont pas compatibles avec word 2010.

Par contre, pour raliser ma prsentation, j'aimerais utiliser powerpoint 2010 qui a quelques fonctions supplmentaires intressantes.

Question:
Est-ce que je peux avoir sur mon pc word 2007 et powerpoint 2010 ?
Est-ce possible d'installer avec le logiciel office 2010 seulement powerpoint 2010 et rester pour toutes les autres applications sous 2007 ?

Je vous remercie pour votre aide

----------


## NVCfrm

bonsoir
Les 2 versions peuvent cohabiter.
L'installation est galement personnalisable. Tu peux choisir d'ignorer ou ajouter les composants qui t'intressent.
Plus d'infos ici: http://technet.microsoft.com/fr-fr/l...ice.14%29.aspx

----------


## bendesarts

Super merci pour ton aide.
J'ai pu installer powerpoint 2010 uniquement en me mettant en mode administrateur au moment de l'installation de office 2010.
Mon systme a l'air de fonctionner avec word 2007 et powerpoint 2010.

----------

